# Algumas cidades do estado de Pernambuco



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

*PopulaÃ§Ã£o segundo estimativas IBGE 2018.

RECIFE
1.637.834​

























JABOATÃO DOS GUARARAPES
697.636​











OLINDA
391.835​




























CARUARU
356.872​



























PETROLINA
343.865​​





























GARANHUNS
138.983





































GRAVATÁ
83.437





































Fonte: algumas fotos do Google, Skycrapercity e IBGE.​​​​*​


----------



## MonWorldwide (Feb 17, 2013)

Uma conclusão: pernambucano adora um prédio alto! Gravatá foi uma grata surpresa. Aparência de cidade do Paraná.


----------



## Pernambucano Soul (Sep 4, 2008)

^^

Garanhuns também não constrói tão alto. Acho que a cidade só tem 2 espigões.
Sim, Gravatá é uma joinha no agreste pernambucano. Gravatá é uma cidade super agradável. Verdade, Monworld, nós pernambucanos adoramos uns arranha céus. kay:


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

MonWorldwide said:


> Uma conclusão: pernambucano adora um prédio alto! Gravatá foi uma grata surpresa. Aparência de cidade do Paraná.


Acho que Pernambuco vai na contramão dos estados do Nordeste. Acho que é o mais parecido com a região Sudeste e Sul.


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

Pernambucano Soul said:


> ^^
> 
> Garanhuns também não constrói tão alto. Acho que a cidade só tem 2 espigões.
> Sim, Gravatá é uma joinha no agreste pernambucano. Gravatá é uma cidade super agradável. Verdade, Monworld, nós pernambucanos adoramos uns arranha céus. kay:


Uma cidade que tá tomando gosto pelos espigões é Caruaru. Estive em 2010 na cidade... havia poucos, retornei esse ano... parece que dobrou. Tem uma área perto do shopping cidade... creio que vai ser tomada pelos espigões.


----------



## Pernambucano Soul (Sep 4, 2008)

^^
Sim, Caruaru tá construindo muitos espigões. Caruaru, o céu é o limite. kay:

Estive em Caruaru ano passado e fiquei boquiaberto com o skyline da cidade.


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Recife tende a não ter mais bairros horizontais chiques, pois a cidade cresce verticalmente mesmo e sem parar. Quem quer morar em mansões confortáveis erguem suas casas nos Alphavilles na RMR, nos vários condomínios na RMR, em especial no bairro de Aldeia, nos condomínios de veraneio nas praias do litoral ou os muitos condomínios e bairros horizontais em cidades do Agreste e Zona da Mata. No Recife, bairro predominantemente horizontais chique são poucos e nos limítrofes da cidade, mas bairros muito bons como Apipucos, Poço da Panela onde predominam mansões, os demais bairros são predominantemente prédios, mas tem partes com mansões, como Boa Viagem, Casa Forte...

Se eu fosse rico preferiria uma belíssima Cobertura a uma mansão
Se bem que rico mora numa cobertura no Recife, uma mansão extra no Alphaville, uma casa de campo em Gravatá e uma casinha modesta de veraneio em Muro Alto


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Boa seleção de fotos


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

Vonney said:


> Recife tende a não ter mais bairros horizontais chiques, pois a cidade cresce verticalmente mesmo e sem parar. Quem quer morar em mansões confortáveis erguem suas casas nos Alphavilles na RMR, nos vários condomínios na RMR, em especial no bairro de Aldeia, nos condomínios de veraneio nas praias do litoral ou os muitos condomínios e bairros horizontais em cidades do Agreste e Zona da Mata. No Recife, bairro predominantemente horizontais chique são poucos e nos limítrofes da cidade, mas bairros muito bons como Apipucos, Poço da Panela onde predominam mansões, os demais bairros são predominantemente prédios, mas tem partes com mansões, como Boa Viagem, Casa Forte...
> 
> Se eu fosse rico preferiria uma belíssima Cobertura a uma mansão
> Se bem que rico mora numa cobertura no Recife, uma mansão extra no Alphaville, uma casa de campo em Gravatá e uma casinha modesta de veraneio em Muro Alto


Ainda há espaço no Recife?


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

Rekarte said:


> Boa seleção de fotos


Valeu.


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

paulistafau said:


> Ainda há espaço no Recife?


Áreas privadas e muitas ocupações irregulares, respectivamente para compra e desapropriações. A cidade tem espaço para crescer na RMR 
Recife não é uma cidade planejada, como Fortaleza... então cresce desordenadamente.


----------



## Sulino (Apr 16, 2019)

Gostaria de ver fotos ao nível das ruas, do chão....


----------



## Pernambucano Soul (Sep 4, 2008)

paulistafau said:


> Uma cidade que tá tomando gosto pelos espigões é Caruaru. Estive em 2010 na cidade... havia poucos, retornei esse ano... parece que dobrou. Tem uma área perto do shopping cidade... creio que vai ser tomada pelos espigões.


Sim, Caruaru, cresce desenfreadamente. O skyline da cidade tá com cara de metrópole.
Caruaru, quem te viu, quem te ver!


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

Pernambucano Soul said:


> Sim, Caruaru, cresce desenfreadamente. O skyline da cidade tá com cara de metrópole.
> Caruaru, quem te viu, quem te ver!


Tem tudo pra ser o segundo melhor skyline de PE. Se começar encher de empreendimentos, espigões ali próximo o Shopping... a cidade vai realmente ganhar ares de metrópole.


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Muitas cidades bonitas em Pernambuco!


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

sebobprata said:


> Muitas cidades bonitas em Pernambuco!


Mais ou menos.


----------



## Pernambucano Soul (Sep 4, 2008)

paulistafau said:


> Mais ou menos.


Eis, minhas cidades preferidas no quesito beleza e urbanismo, em Pernambuco:
Na RMR: Recife,
Jaboatão (orla)
Olinda,
Paulista,
Igarassu e Itamaracá.

As mais bonitas do interior:
Garanhuns, Gravatá, Caruaru, Arcoverde, Surubim, Bezerros, Afogados da Ingazeira, Pesqueira, Orobó, Vicência, 
Carpina, Limoeiro, Serra Talhada, Petrolina, 
Triunfo e Timbaúba.

Feias e feinhas da RMR e Zona da Mata:
São Lourenço, Goiana, Palmares, Abreu e Lima, Escada, Cabo, Barreiros, Ipojuca (sem Porto de Galinhas), Vitória de Santo Antão, todas as pequenas e médias da zona da mata de Pernambuco são feias ou muito feias mesmos. Camaragibe e Paudalho são bonitinhas, se salvam entre as feias.

Santa Cruz do Capibaribe e Toritama no agreste são feias e mal cuidadas.

PS: As cidades mais bonitas do interior de Pernambuco, na minha opinião se encontram no agreste e sertão. 
Há muitas outras cidades que não coloquei na lista porque não as conheço e não tenho idéia como são. Essa foi minha opinião! kay:


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

Pernambucano Soul said:


> Eis, minhas cidades preferidas no quesito beleza e urbanismo, em Pernambuco:
> Na RMR: Recife,
> JaboatÃ£o (orla)
> Olinda,
> ...


Caruaru, acho bonito só os prédios.. Não há muito verde, ruas estreitas, maioria das casas sem reboco, falta pavimentação em muitos lugares, parques, falta cuidar da BRB 232... bem ruinzinha e mato tomando conta. Mas de modo geral, é a melhorzinha do agreste. Lembra um pouco algumas coisas do centro-sul.

Recife, curti o jaqueira e outros bairros. Se não fosse o calor, moraria fácil. Tive a sensação de tá em SP em alguns bairros.

Gravata, curti os chalés, o clima friozinho da cidade e amei os condomínios.
Garanhuns, tambÃ©m curti. Bem agradÃ¡vel.

Ipojuca (somente Galinhas)

Bezerros (só Serra Negra), a cidade em si falta tudo.

E o resto do estado não conheço.


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Pernambucano Soul said:


> Eis, minhas cidades preferidas no quesito beleza e urbanismo, em Pernambuco:
> Na RMR: Recife,
> Jaboatão (orla)
> Olinda,
> ...


Um bom pernambucano jamais deve esquecer que Fernando de Noronha é uma cidade de Pernambuco e é MAGNIFICO :banana:
Cadê Fernando de Noronha:cheers: na lista


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

paulistafau said:


> Caruaru, acho bonito só os prédios.. Não há muito verde, ruas estreitas, maioria das casas sem reboco, falta pavimentação em muitos lugares, parques, falta cuidar da BRB 232... bem ruinzinha e mato tomando conta. Mas de modo geral, é a melhorzinha do agreste. Lembra um pouco algumas coisas do centro-sul.
> 
> *Recife, curti o jaqueira e outros bairros. Se não fosse o calor, moraria fácil. Tive a sensação de tá em SP em alguns bairros.*
> 
> ...


Sou um paulisbucano AMO PERNAMBUCO e uma coisa que não gosto no Recife é que a cidade é diurna, dorme muito cedo, enquanto que São Paulo dorme mais tarde.


----------

